# Veggie Tales vs. Meaty Tales



## crhoades (Sep 25, 2006)

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=52068 

http://www.americanvision.org/articlearchive/09-25-06.asp

With Veggie Tales being pureed in the pluralisitic world, Gary Demar suggests Meaty Tales:

If you like your roast beef with gravy
If you talk to your pork chop 
If you smile when you see baloney
And hang out at the butcher´s shop . . . 
(Have we got a show for you!)
MeatyTales, MeatyTales, MeatyTales, MeatyTales, 
MeatyTales, MeatyTales, MeatyTales, MeatyTales . . . 
Bacon . . . 
Fillet Mignon . . . 
Turn the grill on . . . 
MeatyTales!
Barbeque . . .
Hot beef stew . . . 
Burgers too . . . 
MeatyTales!
Leg o´ lamb . . . 
Honey ham . . . 
Can of Spam . . . 
MeatyTales!
There´s never ever ever ever ever ever ever been a show like MeatyTales . . . 
There´s never ever ever ever ever ever ever been a show like MeatyTales . . .
It´s time for MeatyTales!!!


----------



## turmeric (Sep 25, 2006)

Where's Kenny Kielbassa? Or Barney Bratwurst?


----------



## polemic_turtle (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm reminded of Elisha's she-bears when I see this junk for thought( Veggie Tales ). Ho-hum. _That's_ funny, though! 

[Edited on 9-26-2006 by polemic_turtle]


----------



## crhoades (Sep 26, 2006)

http://www.americanvision.org/articlearchive/09-26-06.asp

Follow-up


----------

